# New Tivo



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking at switching from cable. So, what's the deal? I can't get Tivos anymore except for the HD-Tivo DVR? If I want an SD DVR from DirecTv, I have to get their version of the DVR?

What about my old Tivo HDR-112, can I just put a DirecTv box in tandem with that and have that old Tivo control the box?

What about self-install? Half the fun is spending hours trying to get the satellites tuned in...are there any stores online that will just ship you the stuff?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

If you have an SA Tivo you should be able to hook it up and have it control normal DirecTV receiver. As for the DirecTivo I don't think D* will sell you one right now BUT many of us have seen them in places like CompUSA and other stores for sale. As for stores that ship the stuff to you, Yes there are if you do some searching you will find where some of us have bought stuff. Hope this helps.


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

If I buy a DirecTivo off eBay, will that be supported by DirecTv, will they go ahead and set it up on my account or will they not do that?


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

So, also, is the official plan that DirecTV is not ever going to sell Tivo again--that this is a sunset where they support old boxes but have no plans to work with Tivo--or are they just seeling their own primarily but that Tivo will still be making new boxes for them?


----------



## SaxiSkin (Apr 23, 2006)

yes you can buy tivo from ebay and activate it or find a technician and see if you can get one from him


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

As of right now, I do not believe there are plans for Tivo to produce any new boxes for DirecTV. DirecTV is expected to continue supporting tivo based units for at least another 3 years, however it is unknown (and not expected) if there will be any upgrades for tivo based units. We are in what you describe as a sunset period.

Carl


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

carl6 said:


> DirecTV is expected to continue supporting tivo based units for at least another 3 years


Actually, the agreement that was extended was slated to expire in Feb. 2007. Extending it by three years means that it now expires in Feb. 2010, nearly 4 years from now.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Thinker3932 said:


> If I buy a DirecTivo off eBay, will that be supported by DirecTv, will they go ahead and set it up on my account or will they not do that?


Get a new one from weaknees -

http://www.weaknees.com/directv-tivo-deals.php


----------



## ccarmichael (Jun 3, 2003)

spanishannouncetable said:


> Get a new one from weaknees -
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/directv-tivo-deals.php


Weaknees ROCKS!


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

PTVUpgrade had some dsr704's for $70
http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/dsr704/

If you are computer savey, I'd go ahead and get an Instant Cake and boot CD and a network adapter and enable HMO on your units. You can pick up USB Netgear adapters for like $13 refurbished or $30 new for them. I also upgrade the hard drives in my units - but it's not always necissary if you don't need that much storage (like in our bedroom where we just record soaps and who's line.)


----------

